# It's a mystery



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear you going through this. It must be terrifying!! I hope he gets better very soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

Prayers for the puppy. 
You might have some dog-toxic plants in your yard? Keep him away for now.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry for you and your baby, the blood would scare me as well, but have no idea what it could be. Good luck


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor puppy! How scary for you! Hope they figure out what ails him! Do keep up updated!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you! Last year Mochi suddenly started having diarrhea and we were surprised because as far as we knew, she hadn't eaten anything other than her normal food. But on the 3rd day, suddenly there was blood in the diarrhea so we took her in the next morning. Same thing - lots of tests, antibiotics, and no answers. From that day her diarrhea stopped and no more blood, and we never did figure out why it happened. Thankfully, her insurance covered all but our $200 deductible.

Will send good thoughts for you and your little one!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Pericles had diarrhea last month, for a day, then the day after there was some black gunk in his (non-diarrhea) poo which I thought might be blood, but wasn't sure. Then the next day very soft poop with more black. He was acting fine. But I started to get alarmed and took him to the vet (this was, of course, a Saturday when the vet is only open until noon.) They looked at him, and said he seemed fine, but I insisted they send the poop for occult blood (they were only going to do parasites).

I put him on a bland diet, his poop returned to normal (he never acted sick) and the vet called me on Monday to say they had found blood. But since he was better, we didn't do anything.

Have you really analysed if there is anything at all in the house your little pup could be eating? Something he has had access to off and on?

Good luck, you are doing what you can, and that he seems fine seems to be a very good sign. Just be sure he is getting sufficient water when he has the runs, as dehydration, especially in small dogs, is very dangerous.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My daughter's Airedale was known for eating anything that wasn't nailed down. Unbeknownst to my daughter, her husband had been dumping the crock pot contents out in the frozen driveway. This was uneventful until the snow melted and the crock pot goodies melted down into the gravel of the driveway. The Airedale ate the goodies along with about five pounds of gravel and a couple of rocks. She had to have emergency surgery, which she survived. As a matter of fact, she outlasted the husband. Hopefully since your dog's xrays do not show any large masses, your dog has not consumed anything big. Now let's keep our fingers crossed that whatever is causing the problem will pass.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a helpless feeling ((HUGS)) the blood would terrify me. Have put you and your pup in my prayers. Hope he is feeling better soonest.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for your replies. THat has made me feel a bit better! Would you believe today he just won't cooperate and poo!!!
Just because I need a sample he seems to have decided to go on strike! 
I'm trying to keep postitive because he is a ball of energy, very happy, bright eyed. So if it was anything too serious I think he would be quite sick by now.
I am relieved there is no blockage I'm wondering virus or parasite. The vet wants to send the sample away for a complete screening of everything just to be on the safe side.
Bit concerned as to what is in his tummy but like the vet said it's miniscule. I have to take him back for another x-ray on Friday to see if it's been flushed through. I don't have insurance for him. I'm in Australia so it might be a bit different over here. I'm thinking of paying for a care plan but it's expensive I will get 10% off the x-rays and procedures. I think blood work is free & consultations cheaper. 
Praying he doesn't have to have an operation and that it just clears up. Honestly he is just so full of life it's hard to believe there is anything wrong. This has been happening since last Thursday and he is not getting worse he is just acting like normal a little terror and energy ball


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've experienced this in some puppies. Be sure that if the vet checks for parasites that he checks _specifically_ for coccidia. That one isn't often in the routine wormers or even diagnostics from what I have come to understand. It needs to be looked for specifically. 

The dark, coffee ground, gunky look to the blood (melena) is from blood the stomach/further up. The bright red blood is from the colon. It would appear to be some kind of colitis. Your vet sounds like he'll be thorough. I bet it's a good sign that he feels fine. Crossing fingers.

One thing that happened to my little girl Chihuahua (rip) years ago when she was a puppy was that I gave her a pig's ear to chew on. I think she swallowed a really sharp piece and she had bloody diarrhea all day and into the night. It was awful. It might have been something else and that was coincidence. She finally got through it okay. But it was scary. I never fed pig's ears again. But I feed raw bones. But they're pretty flexible type. 

Hang in there while all the necessary tests are done. I hope he'll be okay. Lots of good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

We got a shock diagnoses an hour ago. The vet rang me to say the results came in from the culture and Jet has parvo virus!

I nearly died when they said that. The vet on Monday said he did not feel Jet had parvo as the only symptom he had was diarrhea with a bit of blood but he was so full of life and looking so fit. He said he would be 3 days into the virus and would be a lot sicker than they were seeing. Thank goodness he chose to do all of the tests on the poo sample to cover all bases.

I felt so sick when they said parvo. I've always been so scared of him getting that. I was so relieved when he finished all his vaccinations in January. Then to be told that! We have no idea how he has come into contact with it. The breeders information said she recommends not walking your dog until he is 6 months of age to make sure they are fully vaccinated and they have all taken before you start walking them around on ground that could be infected with who knows what. I thought that was a good idea as I know some vaccinations don't work immediately. So I don't think we are ever going to work out how he has got this there are just to many ways. Just us walking in and out the house and it lives in ground. 

The good thing is Jet is very strong. The breeder went above and beyond with her puppies which is a reason why I went with her. The amount of time she invests on each puppy is amazing. She loves them so much and wants us to get the best poodle we can. Even my groomer commented she has never groomed a puppy that is so well trained to be groomed. Even to clip his nails he puts his paw in her hand and then when she finishes that one he puts the next paw up. 

The vet feels that Jet's body has been able to fight this amazingly well before I even got him to the vet. He has been on antibiotics since Monday. There are no secondary infections that usually happen once they get parvo so the vet said the antibiotics have worked really well so his body is just fighting the parvo and she feels he has won the battle. He really hasn't shown signs of being so sick. I feel like we have dodged a bullet. Today is 7 days since the diarrhea started. So I'm feeling that Jet has survived this. I would have been so devestated to lose him. If I had known what it was on Monday I would have been a complete wreck worrying he would die any minute. Instead I've been making sure he was eating his bland food and playing games of fetch and tug a war!!! All the time not even realising he was actually really sick. I don't know how he has kept going so amazingly. Even my friend came and looked at him and said I don't think you need to worry there is nothing wrong with him - She was trying to get her shoe back at the time  lol

So I'm interested has anyone elses puppy contracted parvo and not really been sick with it? Or is Jet an unusual case?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Parvo is a big problem in Texas and my breeder was militant about making sure we stayed away from any high traffic dog areas. The virus can live in the soil for years! Jet has a through vet and a mighty constitution.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! It looks like Jet dodged a very nasty bullet. I am so glad he has been able to fight it off and that your vet did such a good job. The antibiotics helped keep a secondary infection away. I hope Jet continues to get over this altogether. He's going to be immune now for sure. But if you get another puppy ever and this parvo is in the ground, that could be very bad. Or if someone visits with a puppy. Like Mfmst said, it can hang around for years. I send you my best for continued improvement. He may not act sick but that diarrhea is something else again.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What good sense you and your vet had to increase the antibiotics when you did. And your positive attitude before you knew about the parvo probably served you both very well. Good luck for a continued uneventful recovery.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was a shock, but so glad to hear he's doing well. Your vet sounds like a keeper.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Who would've thought it could be Parvo with all his vacs being done! You are really lucky Jet is such a healthy puppy!!! Good to hear he is getting well!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, scary! I know some breeders who have had success treating parvo with Tamiflu and supportive care. Maybe bring that up with your vet. Hope Jet bounces back quickly.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Had a checkup today. Still a slight temperature but she feels he will be okay now. 5 more days of antibiotics just to make sure and he can start going back to his normal food. 
We are feeling really lucky today. She said she feels Jet may have only had a partial infection because he has gone through it so well. But she said we are lucky to have a puppy with a very strong constitution. 

I'm going to start giving him slippery elm powder once a week for his tummy and we are giving him some chamomile tea at night to help him sleep.
He is a little fighter I think. 

I called the breeder I got Jet from last night and had a lovely chat with her. She was in shock and so worried about Jet. I've promised to keep in touch with her regularly. She loves to get updates about her puppies to make sure they are doing well. 

So a very relieved furmummy tonight! 
Probably by this time next week I will be pulling my hair out again trying to fix all the little issues we have about behaviour and training that lost their importance the last week!  lol

I'm so glad I found this forum when I did. Knowing there are people here that love their poodles and being able to share what is happening and have people really care has helped so much. 
Thank you all!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank goodness you listened to your gut feelings about Jet's diarrhea, and took him to the vet. I am always surprised when a vaccinated dog/person still manages to come down with the disease. My dad, who worked in Public Health for decades, used to say that a vaccine may have only a .001 failure rate, but if you are the one that gets it, for you the failure rate is 100%. The statement makes sense now. Poor little Jet; hope his recovery continues to be uneventful.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Well he seems to be much better. His poo this morning was extremely soft but he just went off the antibiotics so I'm going to just leave him & see if it improves. I'd say his poor immune system is a bit shot. The big problem we have now is he thinks it's ok to poo inside. It's like we are back to before toilet training. We can never catch him doing it but it can happen anywhere we just happen upon it. I am outside with him all the time like when he was a puppy but he holds it in and then we go back inside and before I know it he has been on the floor again. I'm getting really frustrated because he seems to think it's ok now to do this & he is really sneaky about doing it so I can't tell him off if I see him because I miss it. He is just not interested in going outside to poo. Help! [emoji30]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Patience and perseverance. Try not to get cross about it, or he will just take care to do it out of your sight. I'd try tethering him to you, so that he can't slip away to somewhere private, and keeping a pot of really good treats by the door so that you can take a good reward out with you every time. Go back to puppy basics - he is still very young and will get there in the end.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can you leave some of his poo outside near where you want him to poo? He will sniff it and get the idea that this is a place to go potty.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

I've left his poo in the spots he usually uses but it doesn't seem to be working. Yesterday it's like he held on all day and I took him out to the toilet so many times and then about 9pm he did a huge amount of poo in the family room 
I'm trying to be patient and I'm hoping that he realises that he is meant to go outside not inside. It's very hit and miss at the moment. It's like we have regressed.
Thanks for your replies


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Understandable that his routine is off. Treats and praise when he goes outside and as best you can, no chances for mistakes inside. Buck was closed off in my tile kitchen and hall or tethered to my waist. Your boy will get there. He beat Parvo, after all. Not many owners can claim that miracle.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm a bit stressed out. Jet has been fine no problems at all and then suddenly tonight he has diarrhea again! Not as severe as he was before but still very loose.
We have no vets available until Tuesday due to the Easter weekend.
THere is an emergency vet but just to get him in the price starts at $450.
I can't afford that. He hasn't had diarrhea for a week and a half.
Do you think it could still be parvo?
I'm so scared he hasn't got rid of it now.
They told me not to bring him back in unless I was concerned about something and wanted it checked but he has been perfectly fine eating, drinking, running. Everything has been normal for over a week. He finished the antibiotics on Monday.
Maybe this time he ate something outside and I'm panicking for no reason. I don't know how I'll get through the weekend. I have 3 full days before I can get him to a vet. 
Why does this always happen on a holiday weekend :afraid:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is his behaviour? Is he lively, eating and drinking, peeing normally, or subdued and depressed? How long has the diarrhoea lasted - a single bout, or repeated/continuous? Is there any sign of blood? 

A vet visit would obviously be the best thing, but in the meantime I would concentrate on keeping him well hydrated and watching for any signs of serious illness. The antibiotics are not to treat the parvo itself, which is a virus, but to treat or prevent the secondary infections that come with it. Would your own vet be prepared to prescribe another course without you needing to go to the emergency clinic, if you are able to contact them direct? At the very least I would want telephone advice on what would constitute an emergency warranting taking out a loan if necessary.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

It's a single bout all day has been solid. I think I'm panicking because of what he had. He is bright, lively, eating and drinking. The problem is he was exactly the same when he had parvo. I did notice today when we were playing fetch that he tired quicker than normal but he is such a big runner he races around the whole yard every time he goes outside. He is always hyper. 
There was no blood in the poo it was normal colour. Thank you for asking because I had completely forgotten that!
I was just panicked I think it's going to take me a while to not watch him like a hawk & panic every time something isn't quite right.
I called the clinics number and they only provide the emergency vets number for companion pets.
The test they did before showed he only had parvo no other infections.
He eats everything outside so he might have once again chewed on something he shouldn't & his poor tummy is still not strong enough to take it.
Thank you for your advice!!! 
I will watch him & make sure he is well hydrated if he goes down hill then I will get him to emergency if it's just a bout now & again I'll wait for the vets to reopen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

